# Andis pro clip ultra edge 2 speed



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Congratulations on your new clippers! Those are great clippers, it's all I ever use. I just had to replace mine, it's been 3 yrs of daily use on all different coat types. My old ones still work ok, I just felt like getting a new clipper since I was starting to have some minor issues with thick or extremely soft coats. 

You can buy different blades OR get yourself a set of metal combs. I wouldn't recommend plastic combs, they don't work very well. Although my co workers get theirs to work just fine....I never have been able to. A 10 is for like face, feet, tail, and sanitary. You technically could use it on the body but it's very short! And yes, it works fine on feet....you have to be a little extra careful and it's a bit cumbersome, but I've always managed just fine and I've nicked only one dog's webbing. He had very small, fragile, thin skinned feet and I just barely got him.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the response. So, in general, the 10blade is pretty good about not nicking? I've never used clippers so I am a little hesitant.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

vicky2200 said:


> Thanks for the response. So, in general, the 10blade is pretty good about not nicking? I've never used clippers so I am a little hesitant.


 Generally speaking its the safest blade, yes. Doesn't mean you _can't_ nick, but it's definitely harder to.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

That's the clipper I have, too, and I really like it. It does get hot fast, though, so it's good to have spare blades you can change out. 

As mom24 said, the 10 is a pretty short blade; I use it on my Standard's belly and tail; for comparison, I use a 15 for his face and 30 or 40 for his feet. You use a 30 (or a 40) under the combs. I purchased a set of metal combs; I totally agree that the plastic ones aren't near as good. 

Congrats; that's a really nice Christmas gift!

--Q


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay, now I have another question, still related to blades and combs. Do you need combs, or can you just use blades? I think you can, but I want to make sure I am correct before I go buy the blades. I am also thinking about investing in a smaller clipper for FFT since his face and feet are so tiny, but I have no clue what would be good for that. Anyone have input on that?


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

vicky2200 said:


> Okay, now I have another question, still related to blades and combs. Do you need combs, or can you just use blades? I think you can, but I want to make sure I am correct before I go buy the blades. I am also thinking about investing in a smaller clipper for FFT since his face and feet are so tiny, but I have no clue what would be good for that. Anyone have input on that?


There is a narrow blade that can be purchased for you clippers to do feet. I am hoping to get it for my Andis clippers.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Also, what about ceramic blades? I read that you shouldn't get them, but it didn't say why. Any input on that?


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2012)

Quossum said:


> That's the clipper I have, too, and I really like it. It does get hot fast, though, so it's good to have spare blades you can change out.
> 
> As mom24 said, the 10 is a pretty short blade; I use it on my Standard's belly and tail; for comparison, I use a 15 for his face and 30 or 40 for his feet. You use a 30 (or a 40) under the combs. I purchased a set of metal combs; I totally agree that the plastic ones aren't near as good.
> 
> ...




Great post!

Hey vicky2200! andis makes a great producy. It's what I use along with UltraEdge blades. Keep a can of blade coolant nearby.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

hilshaven said:


> There is a narrow blade that can be purchased for you clippers to do feet. I am hoping to get it for my Andis clippers.


 Wouldn't recommend those, I've heard the teeth are a bit wide apart. Although I've never used one myself.

You can use just blades. Combs are cheaper though. You get a full set of 7 for I think $35-$40 and it goes from like 1/8" or so to a full 1". With blades the longer ones such as 5, 4, and 3 are pretty expensive, getting close to $30-$35 a piece. And the 3 is the longest at about 1/2". You can get a 5/8 blade too, it's a smitch longer. 

I don't personally like ceramic, IMO they don't cut as well. A lot of people love them though, and supposedly they don't get hot as quickly. It's really up to you.

As far as smaller clippers, a bravura or Arco are smaller. The Peanut is really tiny, a lot of people seem to like it but I haven't tried it myself. There is the Bravmini too, but it does not have an adjustable blade, it is fixed at a 30. I don't usually recommend beginners try a 30, it's pretty easy to nick with it.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

hilshaven said:


> There is a narrow blade that can be purchased for you clippers to do feet. I am hoping to get it for my Andis clippers.


 Wouldn't recommend those, I've heard the teeth are a bit wide apart. Although I've never used one myself.

You can use just blades. Combs are cheaper though. You get a full set of 7 for I think $35-$40 and it goes from like 1/8" or so to a full 1". With blades the longer ones such as 5, 4, and 3 are pretty expensive, getting close to $30-$35 a piece. And the 3 is the longest at about 1/2". You can get a 5/8 blade too, it's a smitch longer. 

I don't personally like ceramic, IMO they don't cut as well. A lot of people love them though, and supposedly they don't get hot as quickly. It's really up to you.

As far as smaller clippers, a bravura or Arco are smaller. The Peanut is really tiny, a lot of people seem to like it but I haven't tried it myself. There is the Bravmini too, but it does not have an adjustable blade, it is fixed at a 30. I don't usually recommend beginners try a 30, it's pretty easy to nick with it.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I have the same clipper that you got (I have a small minipoo; 12.5 lb.) and I like it (I'm just an amateur home groomer). I bought a 15 blade for the face (the 10 is too fuzzy for me, but good for a beginner), tail and sanitary area. I bought a toe blade (the small blade for feet), and it nicks very badly, so money down the drain... I bought a 5/8" HT blade for a longer pet coat and later, a shorter 4FC blade (9.5 mm) for summer. I use these two blades to shave the coat and legs. Shave with the grain; if you cut against the grain, the cut will be a little shorter than the blade length says. I didn't buy all these blades at once, mind you. I've added them over about a 2 year period. The clipper paid for itself after 3 grooms; the blades - about one groom each. In addition, you'll need a pair of shears (pom pom, top knot, evening up the legs, etc.). Right now, I just have a cheap pair of curved, round tipped shears from Petsmart - I'd love to get a better pair, but they're so expensive!

I also have a cheapo mini clipper from Tractor Supply for close touch ups and feet. It's a cordless, that costs around $30 - I've replaced it a couple of times already; you get what you pay for (the blade gets dull faster than a good one). I'll get a better one eventually.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok thank you everyone. I think I have enough information, at least to start.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay, I was wrong. I need more advice. I am trying to decide between blades and combs. Essentially what I need is to be able to do his FFT short and his whole body longer but still relatively short ( by hand I was doing about 1/4 of an inch) for the summer. Eventually I would like to have a longer length for the winter, since this winter I am just letting him grow all winter ( I find it hard to cut a medium length evenly with scissors) but if it isn't affordable to be able to do that yet, that is my last priority. 

So I found these blades:
Andis UltraEdge Clipper Blades 3 Pk | PetEdge.com

And I think the 3 3/4FC would be good for a winter coat, the 5FC would work for a short summer cut, but I am not sure if I need the 7FC. I could be wrong about all of this since I am new to this.

Then I also found these magnetic metal combs. No clue if they are any good, but they are around the same prices as the three blades, and they come with 8 lengths. 
Andis Stainless Steel Magnetic Guide Comb Set | PetEdge.com

I also cant figure out if they would work with my clipper since it just says andis.

Anyone have any experience with these or any advice on other products to consider? I'm not in a huge hurry since it is winter and his coat is long and warm for him right now, so I want to make sure I buy the right thing.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

The combs you linked to are the ones I have, so yes, they will work with your Andis clipper!

Since I chose to go the combs route, I can't really give the pros and cons of the blade route; the longest blade I own is the 10 that came with my clippers, and I'm not familiar with the advantages and disadvantages of the longer blades, but some of our groomer friends on this board can share that with you.

I will say I chose the combs because I like the body and legs to be fuller. If you look at the latest thread on Sugarfoot's new Christmas 'do, his body was done with the second or third shortest comb, and his legs with the second longest. Another advantage of the combs is that they don't get hot like the blades do. 

Good luck!

--Q


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

It really is up to you. Blades don't leave as much length as a comb can. However, blades can also leave a smoother finish. As Quossum mentioned, blades heat up and combs don't. Combs are a bit cheaper, although the 3 pk is a pretty good deal. Still, for less you can get 7 combs and have more length options. 

The 7 is 1/8", the 5 is 1/4" and the 3 3/4 is 1/2". 1/4" isn't much difference for a winter length IMO. 

I have heard the magnetic combs are good, but have no experience with them.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay. Thanks for all the input. I think I will go with the magnetic combs. It seems like a pretty good deal and I like that that wont get hot like the blades.


----------



## Poodlenatic (Jan 14, 2012)

I also just bought my Andis clipper...well it arrived today. My breeder has taught me the basics and I always used her Andis. The advice above is quite sound...and covers everything I wanted to say. 

The extra blades I bought was #15, #7FC (summercut) , #3-3/4FC (winter cut) and #30. The FC blades leaves a smoother finish, but apparantly you have to wash and dry before cutting.

I also find this book extremely helpful... here and there the pictures oudated, but overall very informative:
Poodle Clipping and Grooming

Enjoy and goodluck.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

I have and older version of these clippers, a 14 yo andis 2-speed. I like the plastic combes to start because they sort of force you to do it right. The dog needs to be completely combed out, where with a blade you wil have to fight the urge to force it through when you should stop and brush out the snag. If you force a blade ( or comb) you get an uneven cut and could cut the dog. But a did purchase a 4f blade about a year in, and rarely use my plastic Combes, which are in rough shape ( including a few missing the teeth). I have two 10s and two 30's, and the 4f.


----------

